# I'm sitting too far forward, aren't I? Tear it up, please.



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

So, I know I've asked a lot of questions lately and I have gotten a tremendous amount of useful feedback and so I thought I would post this here and see if I could get a straight answer.
I was told the other day that I might be sitting too far forward on Butch's back and that might cause him to drag his front feet because I am putting pressure there. 

My problem is that he has a VERY bouncy gait and this is where I land and fit comfortably, even if I slide myself back and work to keep myself there he seems uncomfortable until I move forward again. I'm sure it is something I'm doing. As in if he feels me bounce too much he will slow down and take corrective measures.

Whose the one training who here? 

I know, for one, my posture is horrible, and I notice my feet and legs aren't exactly in position. But on TOP of that, do you guys think I am too far forward?

Pick me apart if you'd like, because I would really rather learn to do things RIGHT than to risk even a little bit with him.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm guessing the ancient Greeks would say no. I haven't ridden bareback, so I can't say...although I'll check later to see what people who know something write.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hahahaha! GREAT reference tools! If the Greeks can do it...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bareback puts you where it puts you. YOu will slide into the natural groove behind the shoulders/elbows. YOu look totally fine to me.
sometime post pics of you in a saddle, if you like.


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Posture while riding bareback should NOT look like you are sitting in a saddle, because th saddle and the position it puts you in does NOT move with the horse. When riding bareback ride where YOUR balance point is and RELAX. "Correct Posture" is not included in bareback. Bareback is YOU moving WITH the HORSE not trying to look all proper while doing so. It doesn't work like that. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree, you look fine. Bareback is completely different..you fit where you fit and no matter what you do, your body will slide back..it's normal. Just relax and go with what feels natural, that's what bareback is all about anyway. If you have a lot of trust in your horse, even close your eyes and just feel...feel his muscles, feel his back, feel your placement, feel your balance.... and the more you do it, the more easily it will come.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

You aren't sitting too far forward on his back. When riding bareback, your body naturally find its center of gravity when trying to stay in balance with a horse's moving body.

If he's feeling your bounce around because your are not sitting correctly on his back, of course he is going to slow down and try to rebalance himself so you can get in the proper position. However, this is not the proper way to train a horse to slow down.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you guys! Someone just told me that the other day and I got paranoid. I've been riding him the same way for seven months so I just wanted to see what everyone else had to say. He has his moods where he decides to drag his feet sometimes and when someone told me it might be the way I was sitting I wanted to make sure.

GeminiJumper: I wouldn't try and train him to slow down that way. I'm working on him slowing down when I lean back, but not move back. I just meant at the beginning when I would try and sit further back, which was less comfortable for me, he would immediately correct me.  

Thank you again for the replies, everyone. I appreciate it!

Tinyliny:I will post pics in saddle in a bit, but I already KNOW they are awful  I don't ride in a saddle much because I just don't feel as close to him when I do, but I will hunt some down.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

He looks like he has a nice withers so that in itself would stop you from being too far forward :wink: You look nice.
Next time someone knocks you ask them to show you how it's done.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

natisha said:


> He looks like he has a nice withers so that in itself would stop you from being too far forward :wink: You look nice.
> Next time someone knocks you ask them to show you how it's done.


Thank You! Yes, his withers are very serious. I've never had a horse that had such high withers! :shock:
Haha, I think I WILL tell them that next time. And I bet they'll say no thank you, your horse has already tossed me once and rolled me off twice. Perhaps Butch knows something I don't about people and their advice! :wink:


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Dusty1228 said:


> GeminiJumper: I wouldn't try and train him to slow down that way. I'm working on him slowing down when I lean back, but not move back. I just meant at the beginning when I would try and sit further back, which was less comfortable for me, he would immediately correct me.



Ahh, that makes sense. I thought you were saying before that that is how you were going to train him to slow down. Lol. Oh well.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Yup, let the horse show you where's comfortable. Your job when riding bareback is to hold on. I had a pony who I always road bareback. No matter what you do to adjust, you'll never fail to end up where you really should be. My pony would let me know by bucking me off, haha!


----------

